# SnowWolf 200?? Help Please



## Tashreeq (4/2/16)

Hi people

First post on this forum. 
I've been vaping for around 2-3 years now, I'm no pro, but I've been rebuilding coils for a while now and I am aware of battery safety requirements and so forth. (little background check)

So, I'm due for a long awaited upgrade (I currently have a Velocity RDA Clone sitting on a Smok M80 Plus) and I really like the SnowWolf 200 as it is a very beautiful looking device IMO, from most reviews, I hear it feels sturdy and has great build quality. I'm not really into TC as I mostly vape Kanthal, sometimes stainless steel havent tried out the rest. So my question is, how well does the SnowWolf perform when using Kanthal? Is it worth the penny and what are your experiences with this Mod? I probably won't ever use more than 130 - 150 watts so i dont mind the pulsing above 150 watts. My main concern is how well it performs in Power/Wattage mode.

Thanks in anticiopation
Tashreeq


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

I cannot help you as I have no experience on the SnowWolf at all. But I can say welcome to the forum and happy vaping!

Am sure a few SnowWolf vapers will be along shortly.


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/2/16)

do it ... you will never regret it , its a solid device , i love mine to bits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (4/2/16)

A little dated technology but it is a rock solid device. 

Great build quality and looks amazing. 

Loved mine. Only annoyance is the slight delay it has to fire a coil. The delay is to detect the coil on the mod to auto switch between temp and normal mode.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

hey buddy

welcome to the forum !

the snowwolf is a great device and performs very well. its built rather sturdly but you should be careful that the panels are made of glass and there are no replacements panels sold separately.

on power mode just above par with the sigelei 150w and from all dual 18650 series mods it can really handle a beatdown.

the only tiny niggly is that it gets confused every once in a while and tries to fire in TC mode.... so you put on your dripper (with kanthal) set the power to 110W (in power mode) and the first few attempts it will fire at 9W or something silly until it catches a wake up that its not in tc mode and then delivers the correct power.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeDude (4/2/16)

Yup like mentioned above build quality is up there. 

Having said that though I have the 1.5 and the gun metal paint is chipping off on the edges. 

Other than that this thing is like a Nokia 3310, indestructible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/16)

The Snow Wolf is one of my favourite Mods (and I have a few mods) because not only is it one of the best looking by far... but it's simple to operate and works really well. I have the Snow Wolf 200 and the new Mini 75.

The 200 stays on my desk because it's heavy with it's two 18650's and I take the Mini out with me.



PS My Snow Wolf 200 has that annoying habit where it switches off after a period of Non use and you have to 5 click it back on... despite that irritation I bought the Mini and it incidentally doesn't suffer from the issue. Not sure if more recent 200's have done away with that but mines pretty old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hey buddy
> the only tiny niggly is that it gets confused every once in a while and tries to fire in TC mode.... so you put on your dripper (with kanthal) set the power to 110W (in power mode) and the first few attempts it will fire at 9W or something silly until it catches a wake up that its not in tc mode and then delivers the correct power.



This is exactly the reason I sold mine for 200 bucs. That little niggly thing of it shutting down and getting confused was driving me crazy.

I do not know if the Ver1.5 or Ver2.0 has resolved this issue mine was a ver 1.0.

Also the thing is heavy!

For dripping I use a mechanical mod and for tanks I use a Istick 60 w nice and light and a Cuboid 150 updated to 200W as an inbetweener


----------



## VapeDude (4/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Snow Wolf is one of my favourite Mods (and I have a few mods) because not only is it one of the best looking by far... but it's simple to operate and works really well. I have the Snow Wolf 200 and the new Mini 75.
> 
> The 200 stays on my desk because it's heavy with it's two 18650's and I take the Mini out with me.
> 
> ...



Ya the 1.5 upgrade did away with the auto off. Guessing the mini uses the 1.5 chip

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tashreeq (4/2/16)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the replies, and so very quickly. I myself was very sceptical about the fact that the device powered confusingly between modes but I've decided to wait on the V2 as I trust Asmodus has corrected all those errors, or should I say I hope (although it's not much of a big deal) I'm in no hurry and with all the great responses about previous versions I'm pretty sure the V2 will be worth the wait. Theres not much info about the device out there except for it having a large ass colour screen, but even so I look forward to owning my first big boy MOD, again people thanks alot for the help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (11/2/16)

Btw the v2 is available from sirvape nw

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashreeq (12/2/16)

@VapeDude I've been watching their site yeah, they dont have it yet but should stock it according to them


----------



## VapeDude (12/2/16)

Tashreeq said:


> @VapeDude I've been watching their site yeah, they dont have it yet but should stock it according to them



Its this one : http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/l1-200w-by-laisimo


----------



## Tashreeq (12/2/16)

VapeDude said:


> Its this one : http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/l1-200w-by-laisimo



This is the SnowWolf im waiting on. http://www.asmodus.com/SnowWolf-200W-V2-Variable-Box-Mod-p/snowwolf-200w-v2.htm
The Laisimo is something else


----------



## VapeDude (12/2/16)

Tashreeq said:


> This is the SnowWolf im waiting on. http://www.asmodus.com/SnowWolf-200W-V2-Variable-Box-Mod-p/snowwolf-200w-v2.htm
> The Laisimo is something else



Ah ok, looks very similar though


----------



## Tashreeq (12/2/16)

VapeDude said:


> Ah ok, looks very similar though


Yeah I was considering it though, looks cool, also its made by Asmodus, nut the guys at SirVape said the SnowWolf V2 should be available soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

